# Sport Dog 1825 E-Collar



## BaumGSP (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a Sport Dog 1825 that is about 10 months old. Still works great and has all of the original parts. I bought it for well over $200 but I no longer have the dog I used it for. I'm asking $100. Please send me a message if you are interested.


----------



## BaumGSP (Nov 5, 2010)

SOLD


----------

